# Look what I did.....



## alongman (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm at the SOS sale in Platte, SD and although the prices are low, the quality of the animals here IS NOT. I would encourage everyone to consider attending this sale in the future! Here's my new addition:

Thistle Ridge BP MS Marsha - 1997 Shetland mare that's 36" tall. She is a beautiful dark bay and looks like maybe she is in foal (not confirmed). I can't wait to add her to my little herd of girls for Jazz.












We also brought home the other shetland girl - she is going to be at a nearby farm. I may have pictures of her in the near future. She was very pretty and a HUGE mover.

OK, OK.....so here's the part where I couldn't sit on my hands. Welcome................. PACO! My 1/2 Alpaca, 1/2 Llama new addition to Longman Miniatures - I'm convinced that he has 1) the longest neck of anything on the place; 2) very refined everything; and 3) a different personality than ANYTHING I've experienced.


----------



## vvf (Feb 23, 2008)

Congratulations on your new additions.

I agree that the SOS sale had some quality animals.

We ended up with a couple mini cows. One being a very nice reg. mini Zebu heifer.

I thought those Alpaca/llamas were so cute...I almost bought one. Maybe next time.

I love your new mare!!!


----------



## alongman (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks Cindy -

There may be one alpaca/llama available depending upon how we adjust to each other....LOL


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Feb 23, 2008)

Woooo pretty mare.





Congrats on your purchases!


----------



## muffntuf (Feb 23, 2008)

Brett Morgan will be happy to hear you have one of his fine mares.


----------



## Keri (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm not allowed at auctions anymore. My husband won't let me go. I'm not very good at sitting on my hands!





Congrats on your new additions! Those llamas creep me out. A lady I know has some and I stay very far away from them!


----------



## alongman (Feb 23, 2008)

I went "just to sell" but THAT didn't work out.

As for the llama/alpaca cross - we had NO intention of buying one of them. I made a comment that they were interesting, the conversation started and soon Paco and I were headed across the lot together. He hasn't spit on me yet and I haven't decided to trade him in on anything else, so I guess he will stick around for a while. He will have to adjust to being a "horse" though - they are destined to be his friends as there will be NO MORE llamas.


----------



## Devon (Feb 24, 2008)

Love your mare





Shes beautiful and 36" Good buy adam


----------



## Leeana (Feb 24, 2008)

Adam, i LOVE that mare! She has the topline i dream of


----------



## muffntuf (Feb 24, 2008)

Adam - if you have a mineral salt block out anywhere for your llama to get to, remove it. It will kill it. They should only have a white salt block. Otherwise have fun! They only spit if they really don't like you or you threaten it. LOL!


----------



## Alex (Feb 24, 2008)

Wow Adam I love that mare!!


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Feb 24, 2008)

Congratulations on your new additions.



Love the mare.


----------



## midnight star stables (Feb 24, 2008)

Congrats, I like the 3rd!


----------



## Devon (Feb 24, 2008)

Leeana said:


> Adam, i LOVE that mare! She has the topline i dream of


Me too I am super jelous .. really lol


----------



## txminipinto (Feb 25, 2008)

Congratulations! I admit, I'm not good at sitting on my hands either!!

Nice llama, but they freak me out too! I don't know what it is about them, but I haven't met one that liked me yet and I don't like to be spit on!


----------



## Jessica_06 (Feb 25, 2008)

Congrats gorgeous mare. And I agree the 3rd has the longest neck I've seen





~Jessica


----------



## alongman (Feb 25, 2008)

Just an update....the new mare is adjusting well to life on the farm. She has made buddies with one of the other mares - they are both kept apart from the group. We are anxiously waiting to breed her to Jazz. Finally, the little herd of girls for him is complete. After a lot of searching I think we have found the best mares that we could to compliment him.

I also did some pedigree research on her - she goes back to Ramble Ridge Rocket (great grandsire - paternal side) and Killbro Willie Doo (great grandsire - maternal side). Both are influential in the shetland world. Here's the link to the pedigree of Thistle Ridge BP MS Marsha 

Anyone with any additional information, I'd be happy to find out more. I'm getting better at reading the pedigrees and learning how they cross, but insight is always helpful. Also, if you have pictures of any ancestors, I'd love to add them to my archive. I've built a large amount of photos of many animals (mini and shetland) that are influential in both breeds.

OOOOOOH.....just a side-note. I know that people often choose to distinguish themselves as "strictly a miniature horse breeder" and often add that "none of their mini's have any shetland breeding". I used to be one of them until I started researching pedigrees and found that EVERY SINGLE animal on my farm (shetland and mini) goes back to 3-4 animals. Granted it is in 1882, but still interesting.......


----------



## Jessica_06 (Feb 27, 2008)

OOOOOOH.....just a side-note. I know that people often choose to distinguish themselves as "strictly a miniature horse breeder" and often add that "none of their mini's have any shetland breeding". I used to be one of them until I started researching pedigrees and found that EVERY SINGLE animal on my farm (shetland and mini) goes back to 3-4 animals. Granted it is in 1882, but still interesting.......





I totally agree I used to be the same way not to long ago and Some of my minis have shetland like only 2 generations back. I think some people are realizing it if the havent already.


----------



## muffntuf (Feb 27, 2008)

Let's see if this works - this is a picture of Ramble Ridge Rocket for your reference.

http://www.4freeimagehost.com/show.php?i=P...a18065f2eff.jpg]

Okay so it does work, you should be able to resize out in this tool and download.


----------



## D&M Gemstone Appys (Mar 15, 2008)

Jody you were destin to have an alpaca or lama. Remember two years ago when you were talking to me at the SOS sale and you were talking and using hand gestures and they thought you had bid. You almost had one that day. lol

I too think there were some really nice horses at the SOS sale. We purchased a little pintaloosa. She Was the top selling horse at the sale. We just love her and she is soooo beautiful.

I wish the horses would have all brought some bigger dollars. It's a shame when you put so much work into them and then get so little when you sell them.


----------

